# correct way to measure for elbow/knee support



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hi

looking to buy the odin package from the strength shop and some people say to get the correct measurement my elbows should be locked out and same with legs but some say bend @ 30 degree's

can somebody clarify please

cheers


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Just go on the SBD website and measure how they tell you to (thats what I did anyways)


sbd??


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just measured with my arms and legs straight and haven't had any problems


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> hi
> 
> looking to buy the odin package from the strength shop and some people say to get the correct measurement my elbows should be locked out and same with legs but some say bend @ 30 degree's
> 
> ...


Also odin elbow sleeves can be quite uncomfortable In the crease of your elbow I tend not to go over single ply I find even 7mm neoprene sleeves a bit to thick on my elbows.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

ok cheers guys will have a gander

thanks


----------

